# My Upland column appears in newspapers Today, (Sunday 11/14)



## Outdoor Connection (Jan 22, 2021)

In the Dayton Daily News find it on Page 2. Also in papers in Springfield & Hamilton


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Outdoor Connection said:


> In the Dayton Daily News find it on Page 2. Also in papers in Springfield & Hamilton


For us non-Dayton area folks, is there a digital copy? One we dont have to pay $5 to read preferably


----------



## Outdoor Connection (Jan 22, 2021)

ReadHeaded Hunter said:


> For us non-Dayton area folks, is there a digital copy? One we dont have to pay $5 to read preferably


Unfortunately not. When the column is about fishing I only post it in SW-OH, but there is no segmenting like that in Hunting for what I can see. How long has there been a Hunting area on OGF, 1st time I seen it?


----------

